# Switchs



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I have two pair of track switches one always give me a hard time i clean it the usual. What happens is the train will derail most of the time sometime it works fine. Any idears or is there something too look for. Thanks Al


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Run the engine as slow as possible, get down low and eyeball things, and see where the problem is.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thanks.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

In my decades of operating experience 95% of all derailment issues at a turnout are trackwork that looks good but is really not good. The 95% assumes it is not the engine. All three connected pieces of track must be straight and level where connected to a turnout. I have a 30" level I use to verify all is perfect. It is amazing how often I find a slight dip or kink in trackwork by sighting under the level when I lay it on the track. The other 5% is the points are loose. The cause is the spring loaded wedge shaped metal piece that holds the points against the rails. It is misadjusted, not lubricated or the spring is weak. It is theoretically possible for the point mounting screw to come loose but I have never seen that in over 65 years running Gilbert trains.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Have a flashlight sometimes help. Or a lamp.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes, that will help.
One more thing, never fasten down a turnout and when fastening down adjacent tracks do not use the first tie. Also, make sure the nails or screws do not crush and spread or distort the ties.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

In O scale I had a problem with the front truck to a steamer derailing because of a weak spring.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That happens on some of the Gilbert steam engines as well. Many of them do not have any springs. If the wheel gauge is accurate the die cast front trucks will not derail. Some of the sheet metal trucks will. The fix for that is to add a spring.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

And like Tom said the two tracks on either side of switch could be the problem. I have switched them out if I am having a problem.

Those springs can really help. I had an engine that the front pilot wheels where constantly coming off the rails. I added
a spring and they have not come off since. Not once.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok guys lots of good advice i have extra switches that one sticks on occasion.
Al


----------

